# Our Coffee corner



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

This is the coffee corner of our kitchen.

Nespresso Sage Creatista Pro for her and Sage Oracle for me.

The oracle is only a week old and although she was reluctant (read, right down against it) guess who was making coffee with it this morning? ?

I can foresee an Ebay future for that Creatista Pro ?









Ps: There's a Nespresso Expert in the background too, (need to find a new home for that one)


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Looking good and a nice idea having a his and hers station ?


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

Thank you, Border_all.

Yes, we are very happy with the new setup. The Oracle for a cup of really nice coffee and the Creatista Pro for in a hurry shot of caffeine.

Cheers!


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

It has become clear to me that, good coffee, comes from a god grinder, thus.... There's a new member in the family.

Also bought an Osmio Zero. It took forever to filter the first (discarded) 15 litres. Now filling the sage with a ratio of 3 parts RO water to 1 part tab water for a 7.2 PH and 105 PPM. water quality.

The osmio will go to our home in Spain soon. So I will have to buy another for London


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Man_Cave said:


> It has become clear to me that, good coffee, comes from a god grinder, thus.... There's a new member in the family.
> 
> Also bought an Osmio Zero. It took forever to filter the first (discarded) 15 litres. Now filling the sage with a ratio of 3 parts RO water to 1 part tab water for a 7.2 PH and 105 PPM. water quality.
> 
> The osmio will go to our home in Spain soon. So I will have to buy another for London


 You might want to consider adding bicarb instead to get the ph and tds up....better than adding tap water.

There is another 321 group buy going on, round 3, so perhaps get on that, they only need 6 people total. Make my Osmio shares worth even more  (just kidding)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50273-osmio-zero-group-round-3/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=722271&embedComment=722271&embedDo=findComment#comment-722271


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> You might want to consider adding bicarb instead to get the ph and tds up....better than adding tap water.
> 
> There is another 321 group buy going on, round 3, so perhaps get on that, they only need 6 people total. Make my Osmio shares worth even more  (just kidding)
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50273-osmio-zero-group-round-3/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=722271&embedComment=722271&embedDo=findComment#comment-722271


 I don't think I'll be able to enter this round... I managed to convince the dragon with this one 'cos, the water in the area of Spain we have the house is undrinkable but, With the Sages, the Niche, several coffee accessories and, the amount of coffee I am wasting 'dialling in"... SWMBO is close to presenting me with divorce papers.

Best let her cool down for a few months before the next expending spree!

What's the ratio for the sodium bicarbonate?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just add till you get the TDS you want.

About half what this says to add per litre for an Osmio.

http://coffeetimex.wikidot.com/ro-water-copper-corrosion


----------



## Man_Cave (Feb 23, 2020)

It was your YT channel that convinced me to buy the Osmio. We were looking at under the counter solution but, this will be perfect for the Spanish home. 
While on your channel, I came across your very thorough and honest review of the Niche (it's all your fault! ?) I have to say, the Niche has made a huge difference, it took just 3 attempts to get it dialed in and now, I can pull good tasting coffee consistently. Next stop, pulling exceptionally good coffee (don't hold your breath... )

Thank you for sharing so much knowledge.

Cheers!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Man_Cave said:


> ?
> 
> Thank you for sharing so much knowledge.
> 
> Cheers!


 Be careful comments like that might upset some. I'll have to check the value of my Osmio and Niche shares 

Nah seriously, I'm glad you love the kit and found the information useful... It is why I do it.


----------

